# old school question



## doug1542 (Nov 9, 2008)

Back around 1980 I had a pair of EPI's, I think they were LS70's. They were the best you could buy where I lived. They looked similar to ads 300i's. I thought they were pretty good.
Anyone else have these? I've looked on ebay and only saw one pair come up. They need refoamed and I think at least one of the tweeters was shot.
What's your opinion on them?


----------

